# Vignette



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

Scelte per voi/noi


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

*Questa e' troppo bella!*


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2010)

*VA ... oggi mi sento "generosa"*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2010)

:rotfl: :rotfl:  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Giusy (31 Maggio 2010)

Tutto vero...che tristezza....


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

*Ahahah!!!*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Grande ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Bavaglio con fiducia 
*Si vota oggi in Senato la legge vergogna sulle intercettazioni*


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Geniale :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:             :incazzato:     :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2010)

*PRODI*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *PRODI*


Sì proprio lui hanno dovuto immortalare sulla bici!


----------



## aristocat (12 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì proprio lui hanno dovuto immortalare sulla bici!


Come dire...una scelta non casuale :sonar::mexican:


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

*La vignetta di Gianni Carino*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La vignetta di Gianni Carino*


 Ma non ci sarà mica un sindacato "irresponsabile" contrario a un contratto del genere?!


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

*Le Regioni in rivolta*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Ma sai che non riesco a ridere?! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che non riesco a ridere?! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Si, ma "Marpionne" e' il massimo :rotfl: c'azzecca tutto  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma "Marpionne" e' il massimo :rotfl: c'azzecca tutto  .


 Vero. 
Ma... :ira::blu:


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2010)

*Questa e' TROPPO bella!*


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2010)

*Questa la dice luuuuuuuuuuuunga*


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)

Il Belpaese disegnato dagli altri:

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...disegnato_dagli_altri-5005482/1/?ref=HRESS-10


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2010)

*EVOLUZIONE!*

:rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2010)

*Dice il vero questa vignetta*


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 

già, solo che con il berlusca a l aquila l hanno avuta una casa, ai tempi del nn berlusca in umbria sono ancora nelle baracche...
lamentele su lamentele, anche sulle tragedie.


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, solo che con il berlusca a l aquila l hanno avuta una casa, ai tempi del nn berlusca in umbria sono ancora nelle baracche...
> lamentele su lamentele, anche sulle tragedie.


*
AH!*

*Berlusconiano?!*

:ciao:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *AH!*
> 
> *Berlusconiano?!*
> 
> :ciao:


sicuramente

ma non abruzzese, evidentemente


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sicuramente
> 
> ma non abruzzese, evidentemente


Andiamo avanti


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sicuramente
> 
> ma non abruzzese, evidentemente


non berlusconiano, solo oggettivo. i meriti vanno conferiti quando ci vogliono.
cmq meglio nn addentrarsi in discussioni politiche.

no, nn sono abruzzese, ma ho vissuto in umbria...può bastare?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> non berlusconiano, solo oggettivo. i meriti vanno conferiti quando ci vogliono.
> cmq meglio nn addentrarsi in discussioni politiche.
> 
> no, nn sono abruzzese, ma ho vissuto in umbria...può bastare?


non per fare un confronto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, solo che con il berlusca a l aquila l hanno avuta una casa, ai tempi del nn berlusca in umbria sono ancora nelle baracche...
> lamentele su lamentele, anche sulle tragedie.


Non comprendo la gente che attende non so chi e cosa nelle baracche, nelle tende, nei casolari di emergenza, nei container.

Chi ha perso la casa per via di incidenti, frane, terremoti, trova sul suo territorio le macerie, vero? Quindi ha il materiale fisico per rifarsi la casa. Anche senza permessi? Sì.

Si possono ricostruire le proprie case senza alcun permesso del comune, perché avere casa è un diritto ed è garantito dalla costituzione. I comuni non possono non dare il permesso, lo devono dare per forza, e se non lo fanno, si può comunque ricostruire, perché nulla e nessuno può negare un diritto.

Nei tempi dopo guerra esattamente questo è stato fatto, in tutto il mondo, e non c'era nessuno a chiedere permesso. Si faceva!

Capisco che i possessori di casa vogliono soldi, ma i soldi non ci sono. Ci sono solo le macerie e la propria voglia di rifarsi la casa. Punto.


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non per fare un confronto


già ma conosco le opinioni dei cittadini umbri...poverini.
sono molto vicino agli abruzzesi, e sono felice che ilgoverno italiano, che perde acqua da parecchie parti, abbia dato dopo pochi mesi una casa ai cittadini, è stato molto efficiente...ora per le altre opere ci vorrà tempo, la cosa più importante è stata fatta...basta nn fermarsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, solo che con il berlusca a l aquila l hanno avuta una casa, ai tempi del nn berlusca* in umbria sono ancora nelle baracche...*
> lamentele su lamentele, anche sulle tragedie.





luca86 ha detto:


> non berlusconiano, solo oggettivo. i meriti vanno conferiti quando ci vogliono.
> cmq meglio nn addentrarsi in discussioni politiche.
> 
> no, nn sono abruzzese, ma ho vissuto in umbria...può bastare?


 L'umbria non è sotto la responsabilità di questo governo? 
Visto che sono nei container o baracche e non sono state ricostruite case nulla gli impedisce di fare ...umbria2...no?


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non comprendo la gente che attende non so chi e cosa nelle baracche, nelle tende, nei casolari di emergenza, nei container.
> 
> Chi ha perso la casa per via di incidenti, frane, terremoti, trova sul suo territorio le macerie, vero? Quindi ha il materiale fisico per rifarsi la casa. Anche senza permessi? Sì.
> 
> ...


quoto. e ripeto mi spiace tantissimo per quello che è accaduto.


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'umbria non è sotto la responsabilità di questo governo?
> Visto che sono nei container o baracche e non sono state ricostruite case nulla gli impedisce di fare ...umbria2...no?


già, ma a quei tempi che il governo in carica era di sinistra nessuno ha commentato...nn  c era un berlusca da criticare per i cririci. purtroppo è diventato un parafulmine.


----------



## Giusy (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, ma a quei tempi che il governo in carica era di sinistra nessuno ha commentato...nn  c era un berlusca da criticare per i cririci. purtroppo è diventato un parafulmine.


Alla faccia del parafulmine!!!!!
Scusa sai, ma se mi metto sotto un palo di ferro durante un temporale me li becco eccome i fulmini, e consapevolmente!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, ma a quei tempi che il governo in carica era di sinistra nessuno ha commentato...nn  c era un berlusca da criticare per i cririci. purtroppo *è diventato un parafulmine*.


Però è bravo nel farlo - trova sempre un modo per svignarsela ed illuminare le nostre menti con gesta singolari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già, ma a quei tempi che il governo in carica era di sinistra nessuno ha commentato...nn c era un berlusca da criticare per i cririci. purtroppo è diventato un parafulmine.


Non hai capito.
Chi critica il governo Berlusconi lo fa perché ha costruito le case in abruzzo, non perché non le ha costruite.
Il perché è evidente in quanto quelle case, essendo defininitive, non permetteranno mai ai loro abitanti di rientrare nelle proprie ed è un intervento che stravolge il territorio e la socialità di quei paesi e lascia abbandonati i centri distrutti che potranno poi essere ricostruiti da altri e per altri.
E' un tipo di intervento come quelli fatti dopo la guerra e che hanno portato a cambiare per sempre i centri storici emarginando, nelle periferie e nei quartieri popolari dormitorio, gli strati meno abbienti della popolazione, lasciando il centro ai ricchi e alle attività finanziarie e commerciali. Forse non sai che una volta nel centro della città abitava una popolazione varia.
Però chi esalta l'intervento del governo lo fa proprio perché quelle case sono state costruite e allora è lecito chiedere a costoro perché non le costruisce anche dove precedenti governi hanno, per loro, mancato.


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Alla faccia del parafulmine!!!!!
> Scusa sai, ma se mi metto sotto un palo di ferro durante un temporale me li becco eccome i fulmini, e consapevolmente!!!!!!


ma ricoprire un ruolo del genere non è semplice. Sei nell occhio del ciclone sempre.
solo che ho notato che ormai c'è un antiberlusconianismo convinto e condiviso anche da chi nn sa nemmeno il perchè sia nato.
Il mondo è in crisi economica?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
Calamità naturali come terremoti?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
Agli aquilani viene ricostruita una casa in tempi record?: SI MA MANCANO LE CHIESE!!!! COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy: 
ma chi se ne frega delle chiese o del centro storico se le priorità sono altre????


----------



## Giusy (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> ma ricoprire un ruolo del genere non è semplice. Sei nell occhio del ciclone sempre.
> solo che ho notato che ormai c'è un antiberlusconianismo convinto e condiviso anche da chi nn sa nemmeno il perchè sia nato.
> Il mondo è in crisi economica?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
> Calamità naturali come terremoti?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
> ...


E secondo te da dove nasce questo antiberlusconianismo?
Ti prego, non rispondermi che è tutta invidia....


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> Chi critica il governo Berlusconi lo fa perché ha costruito le case in abruzzo, non perché non le ha costruite.
> Il perché è evidente in quanto quelle case, essendo defininitive, non permetteranno mai ai loro abitanti di rientrare nelle proprie ed è un intervento che stravolge il territorio e la socialità di quei paesi e lascia abbandonati i centri distrutti che potranno poi essere ricostruiti da altri e per altri.
> E' un tipo di intervento come quelli fatti dopo la guerra e che hanno portato a cambiare per sempre i centri storici emarginando, nelle periferie e nei quartieri popolari dormitorio, gli strati meno abbienti della popolazione, lasciando il centro ai ricchi e alle attività finanziarie e commerciali. Forse non sai che una volta nel centro della città abitava una popolazione varia.
> Però chi esalta l'intervento del governo lo fa proprio perché quelle case sono state costruite e allora è lecito chiedere a costoro perché non le costruisce anche dove precedenti governi hanno, per loro, mancato.


io credo che ricostruire le case su un territorio meno coinvolto dalle macerie sia più semplice e soprattutto molto più veloce( i tempi ce lo hanno dimostrato).
ora il centro sarà ancora nelle macerie, ma arriverà il suo tempo.
per quanto riguarda gli altri che in precedenza sono stati sfortunatamente colpiti da calamità naturali, è ovvio che non bisogna dimenticarsi di loro, ma la colpa principali è dei precedenti...per costruire delle opere c'è bisogno di fondi, e l italia non ha chissà quanto pare, perciò bisogna farle al momento...la priorità  è stata data agli aquilani perchè versano in condizioni pessime in quel periodo ( sicuramente ora nn stanno bene) ma almeno hanno un tetto.


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> ma ricoprire un ruolo del genere non è semplice. Sei nell occhio del ciclone sempre.
> solo che ho notato che ormai c'è un antiberlusconianismo convinto e condiviso anche da chi nn sa nemmeno il perchè sia nato.
> Il mondo è in crisi economica?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
> Calamità naturali come terremoti?: COLPA DI BERLUSCONI:unhappy:
> ...


Nel centro storico dell'Aquila c'era la vita, il cuore ed i polmoni della regione Abruzzo, ma che cacchio dici


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> Chi critica il governo Berlusconi lo fa perché ha costruito le case in abruzzo, non perché non le ha costruite.
> Il perché è evidente in quanto quelle case, essendo defininitive, non permetteranno mai ai loro abitanti di rientrare nelle proprie ed è un intervento che stravolge il territorio e la socialità di quei paesi e lascia abbandonati i centri distrutti che potranno poi essere ricostruiti da altri e per altri.
> E' un tipo di intervento come quelli fatti dopo la guerra e che hanno portato a cambiare per sempre i centri storici emarginando, nelle periferie e nei quartieri popolari dormitorio, *gli strati meno abbienti della popolazione, lasciando il centro ai ricchi e alle attività finanziarie e commerciali*. Forse non sai che una volta nel centro della città abitava una popolazione varia.
> Però chi esalta l'intervento del governo lo fa proprio perché quelle case sono state costruite e allora è lecito chiedere a costoro perché non le costruisce anche dove precedenti governi hanno, per loro, mancato.


Brutta cosa. E' successo anche in molte parti della Germania.


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E secondo te da dove nasce questo antiberlusconianismo?
> Ti prego, non rispondermi che è tutta invidia....


è proprio qui che dovete rispondere voi antiberlusconiani 
+io nn sono un berlusconiano...lo voglio precisare...tante proposte di legge non le condivido, ma nn sono uno di quelli che per partito preso critica ogni passo


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel centro storico dell'Aquila c'era la vita, il cuore ed i polmoni della regione Abruzzo, ma che cacchio dici


sì, ma è crollato tutto!!!! viviamo di ricordi o ricostruiamo dove si può e al centro ci pensiamo dopo??
ti faccio una domanda.. preferisci avere un tetto in due mesi costruito in un posto meno colpito o aspettare anni che venga smaltito tutto per poter ricostuire nel centro???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> io credo che ricostruire le case su un territorio meno coinvolto dalle macerie sia più semplice e soprattutto molto più veloce( i tempi ce lo hanno dimostrato).
> *ora il centro sarà ancora nelle macerie, ma arriverà il suo tempo.*
> per quanto riguarda gli altri che in precedenza sono stati sfortunatamente colpiti da calamità naturali, è ovvio che non bisogna dimenticarsi di loro, ma la colpa principali è dei precedenti...per costruire delle opere c'è bisogno di fondi, e l italia non ha chissà quanto pare, perciò bisogna farle al momento...la priorità è stata data agli aquilani perchè versano in condizioni pessime in quel periodo ( sicuramente ora nn stanno bene) ma almeno hanno un tetto.


 Chi ci starà poi in centro?


Sai quando entra un nuovo utente c'è sempre il dubbio che possa non corrispondere l'identità a quella dichiarata. Invece credo che davvero tu sia molto giovane.
Ti invito allora a ricostruire la storia dei governi degli ultimi ventanni semplicemente come tempi di permanenza al governo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> sì, ma è crollato tutto!!!! viviamo di ricordi o ricostruiamo dove si può e al centro ci pensiamo dopo??
> ti faccio una domanda.. preferisci avere un tetto in due mesi costruito in un posto meno colpito o aspettare anni che venga smaltito tutto per poter ricostuire nel centro???


 Non chiederlo a noi. Chiedilo agli aquilani.
Loro hanno già risposto e si son prese le maganellate.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> già ma conosco le opinioni dei cittadini umbri...poverini.
> sono molto vicino agli abruzzesi, e *sono felice che ilgoverno italiano*, che perde acqua da parecchie parti, *abbia dato dopo pochi mesi una casa ai cittadini*, è stato molto efficiente...ora per le altre opere ci vorrà tempo, la cosa più importante è stata fatta...basta nn fermarsi.


io invece conosco la situazione abruzzese

la realtà?

poche case sono state date con pompa magna, in molti casi incomplete, in alcuni sono state anche tolte nuovamente pochi giorni dopo
sono costare minimo 6 volte quel che avrebbero dovuto
sono costruite male
nelle forniture e nei lavori le ditte locali sono state sostanzialmente estromesse a vantaggio di quelle del nord (che hanno lavorato spesso male anche loro) o del sud (motivo: chettelodicoaffà)
un esempio?
nel periodo dell'emergenza, in tv facevano vedere l'eroico personale della protezione civile che azionava le cucine da campo per preparare i pasti alla popolazione dei campi; in realtà per molti campi i pasti erano forniti da un catering i cui furgoni venivano 2 volte al giorno dalla campania (arrivando freddi e collosi), nonostante ci fossero alcune ditte locali che si erano offerte di fornirle (dato che avevano strutture agibili) e che avrebbero dato lavoro alla gente di lì: naturalmente, avendo fatto tutto con procedura emergenziale, non è stato "necessario" chiedere le informazioni antimafia sulle ditte coinvolte
molta gente o peregrina ancora tra strutture ricettive che non vengono pagate o è ospite di parenti ed amici
è in atto una speculazione sul centro storico
in compenso alcune diocesi hanno avuto "in omaggio" spazi enormi (che nelle promesse erano destinate a tutt'altro) e anche finanziamenti per la ristrutturazione degli immobili che occupavano prima del terremoto: così da limitare il numero di ecclesiastici che avrebbero raccontato le porcate sulla pelle dei cittadini

non sto dicendo che sia peggio per gli abruzzesi che per gli umbri
dico che per i cittadini colpiti cambia poco
in compenso, agli italiani è costato ancora di più
e chi doveva arricchirsi si è arricchito di più
in più tutto è stato fatto con ottica da pubblicitari di regime


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ci starà poi in centro?


 

 :unhappy: pensi che se mi ritrovo nelle macerie con moglie e figli mi importi chi va al centro?'? NO! voglio una casa e ringrazio chi me la da


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Brutta cosa. E' successo anche in molte parti della Germania.


 Credo ovunque. Ma questo è avvenuto perché si è voluto o si è lasciato che accadesse.
Ma nulla è immutabile.
Si potrebbero pensare e realizzare politiche diverse.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E secondo te da dove nasce questo antiberlusconianismo?
> Ti prego, non rispondermi che è tutta invidia....


Non si tratta di antiberlusconianismo, ma di essere contro, sempre e ovunque.

Chiunque si trova al governo viene disfatto dagli altri, che anziché fare l'opposizione, fanno gli oppositori.

Ed è _questo _che va cambiato! Bisogna lasciare che il governo governi, e che l'opposizione lo aiuta con informazioni e fatti che ha voluto omettere o non vedere. L'opposizione è un elemento indispensabile del governo, in quanto gli permette di vedere più punti di vista e quindi fare decisioni più corrette, nell'ottica di aiutare tutto il popolo.

Io credo che il governo viene spesso interpretato come nemico del popolo che ha perso le elezioni. Questo non è vero! E per questo non è giusto che l'opposizione cerca di disfare il governo. No! Dovrebbe invece aiutarlo a vedere meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non si tratta di antiberlusconianismo, ma di essere contro, sempre e ovunque.
> 
> Chiunque si trova al governo viene disfatto dagli altri, che anziché fare l'opposizione, fanno gli oppositori.
> 
> ...


 Dipende dal governo...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> :unhappy: pensi che se mi ritrovo nelle macerie con moglie e figli mi importi chi va al centro?'? NO! voglio una casa e ringrazio chi me la da


ma se gli aquilani la pensano diversamente, avranno pure le loro ragioni o no?


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io invece conosco la situazione abruzzese
> 
> la realtà?
> 
> ...


il punto è che nn stavamo parlando delle cose fatte in maniera lecita o meno...era questo antiberlusconianismo spregiudicato che prescinde dalle azioni compiute da quest'uomo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> il punto è che nn stavamo parlando delle cose fatte in maniera lecita o meno...era questo antiberlusconianismo spregiudicato che prescinde dalle azioni compiute da quest'uomo


 Mi spiace ma l'antiberlusconismo non prescinde, ma si basa sulle azioni compiute.


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Una cosa E' certa, il terremoto in Abruzzo ha dato tanta ricchezza a tanta "brava gente"  ... meno che alla popolazione in Abruzzo


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luca86 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma se gli aquilani la pensano diversamente, avranno pure le loro ragioni o no?
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> nn tutti gli aquilani la pensano come tu dici...io personalmente ho un amico che ha vissuto questa tragedia purtroppo...ed è uno di quelli che critica chi continua a lamentarsi. le cose sono state fatte, credici!


Cerca di chiudere meglio le citazioni


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa E' certa, il terremoto in Abruzzo ha dato tanta ricchezza a tanta "brava gente"  ... meno che alla popolazione in Abruzzo


addirittura!! pensavo che il terremoto portasse ricchezze a chi lo subisse!:unhappy:
chi costruisce è ovvio che fa i soldi


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> il punto è che nn stavamo parlando delle cose fatte in maniera lecita o meno...era questo antiberlusconianismo spregiudicato che prescinde dalle azioni compiute da quest'uomo


 
ma quali azioni?

le case? 

quali e quante?

e a che costo?


ma fammi il piacere

le puttanate di quest'uomo le paghiamo tutti, gli abruzzesi le pagano 2 volte e anche di più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> nn tutti gli aquilani la pensano come tu dici...io personalmente ho un amico che ha vissuto questa tragedia purtroppo...ed è uno di quelli che critica chi continua a lamentarsi. le cose sono state fatte, credici!


 Perché non ti impegni di più ...a quotare meglio? :mrgreen:



Ci mancherebbe!! Ci sarà pure qualcuno che ne ha tratto qualche beneficio.
Ma stiamo parlando di un amico tuo o di un'amica mia o di una politica di ricostruzione, delle scelte che varranno per decenni, della trasparenza e correttezza della procedure?


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ci starà poi in centro?
> 
> 
> Sai quando entra un nuovo utente c'è sempre il dubbio che possa non corrispondere l'identità a quella dichiarata. *Invece credo che davvero tu sia molto giovane.*
> Ti invito allora a ricostruire la storia dei governi degli ultimi ventanni semplicemente come tempi di permanenza al governo.


la giovinezza non sempre è sinonimo di ignoranza, così come l'età media non è la culla dell'esperienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> la giovinezza non sempre è sinonimo di ignoranza, così come l'età media non è la culla dell'esperienza.


Sei quasi arrivato a 50 messaggi


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quali azioni?
> 
> le case?
> 
> ...


 
io attendo concretezza di quello che dite...queli sono queste "putt..."?
puntate il dito contro. i vostri prediletti invece, cosa fanno o hanno fatto??


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei quasi arrivato a 50 messaggi


 
è una presa in giro??:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> è una presa in giro??:unhappy:


 La tua?
Mi sa di sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> è una presa in giro??:unhappy:


La prossima domanda è (sicuramente), "sei un clone?" :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La prossima domanda è (sicuramente), "sei un clone?" :rotfl:


 Tu non hai modo di saperlo, quindi non puoi neppure escluderlo.
La questione non è essere cloni o no.
Ma come entrano i nuovi utenti e le modalità di interazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non hai modo di saperlo, quindi non puoi neppure escluderlo.
> La questione non è essere cloni o no.
> Ma come entrano i nuovi utenti e le modalità di interazione.


Non lo escludo, ma non mi interessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non lo escludo, ma non mi interessa


 Infatti. Ma non interessa neppure agli altri ...finché non risulta scoperta la presa in giro.


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

ma tu guarda questi...oddio...di solito si parla con cognizione di causa. 
a quanto pare sventolate fiduciosi una bandiera rossa dietro la quale vi riparate, forse senza nemmeno conoscere il significato di quella bandiera.
sempre pronti ad accusare e manifestare senza conoscere il motivo per il quale si fa. A prendere in giro perchè nn si hanno argomenti. Quanti anni avete??? io sarò il giovane di turno, ma a livello di maturità c'è chi deve crescere parecchio


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma non interessa neppure agli altri ...finché non risulta scoperta la presa in giro.


ma per caso è un forrum protetto? se nn sbaglio è aperto a tutti...anche a chi la pensa diversamente da te gentile (o anche no) signora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> ma per caso è un forrum protetto? se nn sbaglio è aperto a tutti...anche a chi la pensa diversamente da te gentile (o anche no) signora


 Ciao

Conversazione noiosa


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

*Comunque mi avete svaccato il 3d delle vignette

:incazzato:

In questo 3d dovrebbero solo esserci "VIGNETTE" 


Chi vuole discutere di terremoti, disastri e altro puo aprire un 3d per caz*i sua altrove :mrgreen:

MARCH!

FUORI DALLE VIGNETTE

*please!






PS: Giova' ma il tastino per chiudere i 3d non ce lo puoi ridare? ​


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> io attendo concretezza di quello che dite...queli sono queste "putt..."?
> puntate il dito contro. i vostri prediletti invece, cosa fanno o hanno fatto??


 
bello, piantala

io non ho prediletti

vuoi che ti parli di come sono simili?

io a questa gente ci vivo in mezzo

ti basta l'umbria e l'abruzzo (guarda il mio post di prima e te ne accorgi)?

vuoi che ti parli di amanti dell'una  dell'altra parte che paghiamo noi cittadini?

vuoi discutere dei sinistrorsi che si appecoronano alle ideologie del nano mossi dalle stesse pulsioni che non dovrebbero albergare in Politici seri e minimamente coinvolti dal bene della collettività (una per tutte: il federalismo)?

del perchè l'abrogazione delle province diventi quella delle prefetture e come mai anche a sinistra ci sia più di una strizzata d'occhiolino?

di come il malcontento dei cittadini possa essere indirizzato verso istituzioni "scomode", contemporaneamente facendo favori agli amici ed anche ai presunti nemici (chè "nonsisamai")?

e di come si costruiscono realtà fittizie che assumono più verosimiglianza del vero?

sono abbastanza disincantata al riguardo

mi basterebbe che,  somministrando veleno, non si pretendesse chi lo beve omaggi il somministratore elogiando la dolcezza della bevanda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Comunque mi avete svaccato il 3d delle vignette*​
> 
> *:incazzato:*​
> *In questo 3d dovrebbero solo esserci "VIGNETTE" *​
> ...


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Ma se sono cosi SERENA


----------



## luca86 (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bello, piantala


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
BONJUOR FINESSE


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> BONJUOR FINESSE


 
  ... e capirai ! 

che animo delicato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

*RICOMINCIAMO!












*​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Brava Persa! :up:


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

*questa e' bella!*


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 
molto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Chiediamo consulenza ad Adamin...


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

Chissa' come si dice "affanculo" in tedesco


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiediamo consulenza ad Adamin...


admin giovanni?
(ad)amin (a)dadà?
il marito di evin?
a una damin settecentechin?
ti tocchin?


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> admin giovanni?
> (ad)amin (a)dadà?
> il marito di evin?
> a una damin settecentechin?
> ti tocchin?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:admin Giovanni.


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2010)

*e per oggi basta cosi*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

luca86 ha detto:


> ma tu guarda questi...oddio...di solito si parla con cognizione di causa.
> a quanto pare sventolate fiduciosi una bandiera rossa dietro la quale vi riparate, forse senza nemmeno conoscere il significato di quella bandiera.
> sempre pronti ad accusare e manifestare senza conoscere il motivo per il quale si fa. A prendere in giro perchè nn si hanno argomenti. Quanti anni avete??? io sarò il giovane di turno, ma a livello di maturità c'è chi deve crescere parecchio


io ho 5 anni, tu? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


bellissima! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' come si dice "affanculo" in tedesco


Arschloch


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Arschloch


  

giura!

(non voglio mica annodarmi la lingua all'ugola per niente!  )


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giura!
> 
> (non voglio mica annodarmi la lingua all'ugola per niente!  )


L'equivalente inglese è "asshole".

Letteralmente: buco del culo.

Sia nel Tedesco che nell'Inglese è una delle parole più offensive che vi siano e se qualcuno vi uccide di botte, sapete almeno perché.

Arschloch viene usato qualche volta scherzosamente, ma solo fra i ragazzi. Fra adulti è un affronto diretto.

Non è paragonabile ai vaffa variopinto più o meno scherzosi. E' sempre offensivo e come tale è la reazione.

Un po' come il cretino qui in Italia, per intenderci. Se vuoi che un 
Tedesco si concentri al 100% su di te, chiamalo "Arschloch"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

:saggio::scopa:


----------



## aristocat (24 Luglio 2010)

Lol....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lol....


:up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Grazie al mio corso accelerato di andare Off Topic, propongo questa vignetta:

View attachment 3610


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Grazie al mio corso accelerato di andare Off Topic, propongo questa vignetta:
> 
> View attachment 183


Noi cammuffiamo meglio:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2010)

*E' troppo, troppo bella!!!*









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

_




_​


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Micia (7 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>



merd'.
ps..ma dove è finito il mio post


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

Avevi postato una vignetta?


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

*e' bella ,e' bella, e' bella!!!*


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

*Questa e' il massimo*







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

_*




*_


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)

*... e non solo*








:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 hai riaperto...:up:


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)

vignetta 20100917


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

vignetta 20100918


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2010)

Domenica, 19 settembre 2010 :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

vignetta 20100923


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

_




_


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

Una lettera da Saint Lucia


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

Venerdi, 24 settembre 2010


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)

*ALTAN, GLI ULTIMI DUE MESI*







:rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)

​


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

_
_


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

vignetta 20100929


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=vignette&autore=marco_vuchich&day=2010-09-30#play


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

vignetta 20101001


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

Mauro Biani - 04-10-2010


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

vignetta 20101005


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

*Vauro, il grande!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLD9Nylhmuw





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=vignette&autore=marco_vuchich&day=2010-10-08#play


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=vignette&autore=mauro_biani&day=2010-10-15#play


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

_*




*_


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Questa e' bella, bella, bella!!!*

​


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2010)

Mauro Biani - 22-10-2010


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Marco Vuchich - 26-10-2010


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)

Sabato, 30 ottobre 2010


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

_




_


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2010)

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl:... :rotfl:​


----------

